# اللجهة المصرية : عدّينا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ارجو من الخبراء ان يأتوا لي بمعنى كلمة ( عدّينا ) باللهجة المصرية

كما في اغنية جانا الهوى لعبد الحليم


عدينا يا شوق عدينا
على بر الهوى رسينا

وشكرا،،


----------



## ahmedcowon

"عدينا في هذه الأغنية فعل أمر معناه "اعبر بنا


----------

